# Police Bust Grow Op in Miami, FL Mall



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is the link just replace the "xx" w/ "tt"
hxxp://cbs4.com/local/marijuana.dea.drugs.2.801608.html

Couldn't believe this one when I saw it on CNN. Good idea but there is obviously a rat in the network because police are not saying how they found the operation.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the way the Bovine Excrement specialists jack up the estimates of what they've found.

"as much as $3,500 per pound..."

In real life, possibly a third of that unless the guy growing it is selling it by eighth ounces on the street. Of course, why not extend the lie by using it's possible costs by the gram. Find a real rip-off artist who sells it for $35 a gram. That's $15,689.00 USD per/pound.

"officials say millions of dollars of pot was found, since each plant could be harvested four times a year."

Well hell, why not say they COULD have grown it in 6 separate layers using vertical hydroponic growing methods and harvested 6 times that many plants.

Using just a little more lying, they could claim a BILLION DOLLAR bust.

What a shame that the so-called JUSTICE system has to LIE and CHEAT to justify it's own existence by FIRST cheating and making this wonderful plant ILLEGAL by requiring a TAX STAMP and making it IMPOSSIBLE to have a TAX STAMP without first performing an ILLEGAL ACT.

THEN they lie about how much the busted plants are worth so that they can INCREASE the amount of MONEY they receive from the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT to PAY more ANAL RETENTIVE PIGS.

The marijuana laws, government support and police actions are a joke.

The only people who believe them are the ones too stupid or too uninformed to know better, or the ones who just WANT to believe anything that makes the POLICE get more of our tax money.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 24, 2008)

Word.


----------



## Tater (Aug 24, 2008)

You might want to fix that link, if you click it it takes you to the webpage with this page as your referer.


----------



## Tater (Aug 24, 2008)

How do you harvest the same plant 4 times in a year?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> How do you harvest the same plant 4 times in a year?


 
    im not sure but i'd like to learn. 

 and Potus all i can say is AMEN brother


----------



## zipflip (Aug 24, 2008)

they obviopusly do not even have close to a strong case or they wouldnt be throwin out on the news for the public to call if any kowledge of who's responsibl;e...  LOL  stupid idiots.  one more up on the points list for the MJ growers of the world  dea minus 1 plus ten for bein dumb  lol  their loss our gain right... i love it.. oh but im sure there'll be some even dumber idiot out there who does know somethin who will make a call in to them on it later.....  sad...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 24, 2008)

ya potus your the man i dont think anyone could have said it better. only problem is these god-**** rats. who will turn on whoever is in charge just to get off on a lighter sentence whatever happened to some honor i mean cmon u got caught not him so u should pay the consequence our legal system is so messed up


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> How do you harvest the same plant 4 times in a year?



The only way would be to re-veg your plant then put it into flower over and over. 


*EDIT:* No..it wouldn't work at all, re-vegging, cuttings, veg and then flowering times would maybe allow 2x in a year.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

They have a video showing the clones. You have to watch all three.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 24, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL in all the videos they say cops found a hydroponics grow lab LMFAO!

They are CLEARLY in soil....




*wall breaking* 
Cop 1: "Woahhhhh, so this is were the weed is"
Cop 2: "Oh my god, do you see these soil pots?"
Cop 1: "Yeah, It's a HYDROPONICS GROW LAB! *LOLZ!*"


----------



## POTUS (Aug 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOL in all the videos they say cops found a hydroponics grow lab


"Lab" HAHAHAHAAHAA

Prolly had some drip emitters.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

thats funny...how the value kept getting larger by the video..lol..and the ones they interviewed I would be checking into their backround..lol..

this Gives a new meening to Commercial growing..lol..


420


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

yup looks like irrigation to me. Either way 200 6 ft plants is an *** load of weed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

Remember if you have any information..call Florida crime stoppers..lol..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

I did. I told them it was a guy in the miami dade area. I told them you can't miss him because of the sad look on his face right now. I am sure they know who it is, the rat probably told them already.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 24, 2008)

LMAO buddy luv your hilarious man!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried to put myself in "H's" (CSI Miami) shoes. I am sure he would have came to the same conclusion. Well except for the fact that H would have caught the guy by now.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

Some estimates put the value of marijuana as much as $3,500 per pound on Miami streets.   Overall, officials say millions of dollars of pot was found, since each plant could be harvested four times a year.....

I read this in the text... Can you harvest the same plant 4 times in one year???
How do I do That? Any ideas?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

I think they meant they could get 4 harvests a year in this op. The news took it out of context and ran with it.


----------



## Tater (Aug 24, 2008)

I know I just love what passes for journalism.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

I know, I am going to become a weather man here in town. You never have to be right and the guys here are always wrong. I mean come on all you have to do is look west for christ sake.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 24, 2008)

no im pretty sure their are talking about using the same plants and reveg n all of them which idk about four but could possibly get u three yields a year still tho they just do whatever they can to make themselves look all high and mighty but if they didnt catch the guy yet one more for us or maybe i would call it a tie. funny thing is ive been to that mall lol


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> "Lab" HAHAHAHAAHAA
> 
> Prolly had some drip emitters.


 
for zee last time Dee-Dee, sztay out of my la-boritory!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

hhahaha did u just quote dexters lab thats awesome i use to watch that show as a kid


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2008)

yessir!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

d*** imagine if u had a grow op in a place like dexters lab that would be the s***. i guess the closest thing would be the tennesse pot cave. u see that?


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 25, 2008)

This sucks it took me a couple of years to get that set up where noone should have been able to find it and now its all gone to pot. Anyone know of a area getting ready to build a new mall??


----------



## Blend No. 420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a area getting ready to build a new mall??



No, but the basement at the courthouse has not been used in a couple years.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> This sucks it took me a couple of years to get that set up where noone should have been able to find it and now its all gone to pot. Anyone know of a area getting ready to build a new mall??


 

yeah dubba..i build them..lol..Next time dont tell no one


----------



## growboy19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i just feel bad for the plants....poor ladies are headed to that damn police incinerator. 

screw the government, this country has really lost it's appeal. its ok to spend trillions of dollars, and sacrifice the lives of thousands of young americans on a meaningless war that can't be won but it's not ok to grow some plants that give you a euphoric feeling when smoked.....am i missing something?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

ya right incenerate my *** i bet you they smoke that **** and atleast on of them sells it back to the streets! pigs!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Agents found more than 200 marijuana plants inside a building at the Mall of the Americas in west Miami-Dade late Friday.  Now they want to know who was cultivating them, and who set up the hydroponics lab that could have lit the mall on fire with flimsy wiring."


Man someone needs a electrical class.lol

All the places to  grow... Whats next Police station.lol


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

haha true but like i said ive been to that mall actually about a month ago and i never noticed a thing that was in the least bit suspicious so u never know who knows how long it was there


----------

